# Weavr



## Moonbat (Feb 17, 2014)

Does anyone know about this? Have you got one (or more)
Particularly has anyone used them to help with characters?


I found out about them today whilst reading an article in new scientist about human/computer relationships. Partially brought on by the new film Her (which I'd like to see) and some church up in arms worrying about relationships between humans and robots ruining the sanctity of marriage 


Anyway, I looked into it and it (I think - please correct me if I'm wrong) uses social media to create and maintain a sort of false identity that can used to tweet or do other things with google add-ons. I'm not sure how well it works or what it is capable of, but I set one up today off my gmail account (having an android phone meant I had to get one a while back that I never use). I haven't had time to use it yet, and I wondered if any of you guys know about them or use them or despise them or are in fear of them, or maybe have a relationship with one?


About Weavrs
Weavrs


----------



## Glitch (Feb 17, 2014)

Not heard of them before. Let us know how you get on with one


----------



## WickedWords (Feb 18, 2014)

My current identity is as false as it gets  no need for an app to do that for me


----------



## Moonbat (Feb 18, 2014)

I've been trying to get it set up further today, but I'm not sure I'm doing it right, it just seems to be posting nonsense barcode square things.
I've set up a twitter account for it but I couldn't link it, so I'll keep trying and see what comes out of it.


----------



## Glitch (Feb 18, 2014)

I had a look at some of the blogs they generate. It looked a bit disorganised with no distinct timeline that I could see.


----------



## monsterchic (Feb 19, 2014)

Haven't really heard of these, but...Her wasn't that great.  Wouldn't recommend seeing it, but that's just my opinion.


----------

